# Isaac Ambrose



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 16, 2007)

Isaac Ambrose, English Puritan (1604 - January 20, 1664) was one of the more meditative Puritans. He annually took a month-long spiritual retreat each May. He was a Presbyterian and is numbered among those who were ejected from their pulpits for nonconformity in 1662. 

Among other works he wrote _The Christian Warrior_ (see here for excerpts), _Looking Unto Jesus_ (his magnum opus, according to Joel Beeke), _War With Devils: Ministration Of, and Communion With Angels_, _Prima & ultima = the first & last thinges or Regeneration and meditation sermo[n]s in two treatises_; and other works.


----------

